# Ex Schutzhund



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

If I am posting in the wrong place, please feel free to move.

I am looking at getting a 2nd shepherd. We have been talking to a guy who has a 2 year old male that is Schutzhund trained. The dog was considered "soft" so he wants to find a home for him.

Question: If a dog has been trained in Schutzhund, do they normally fit into families OK? Are they OK with other dogs? Are there any problems I might encounter that I would not be expecting. I have no schutzhund training or knowledge really. I would continue to work the dog with obedience and back yard agility - perhaps also tracking.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's really impossible to say, generally. The best would be to meet the dogs and arrange for your dogs to meet. There's a huge spectrum of how people train SchH and how people raise and socialize a SchH dog. There is no reason why a SchH dog in generally should _not_ be a good family dog and do well at those activities. But, not all dogs get along in all situations, SchH or not.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My dog Bianca was raised to be a Schutzhund dog and was trained in it for the first two years by her previous owners but they decided she didn't have the drive for it... She is a great family dog, was raised with kids/dogs/cats. I adopted her at 4 years old and she's been a great dog. She is a bit leash reactive with some other dogs but is fine once they are introduced properly, she's great with kids and my cats.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have had 4 dogs, (at times as many as 3 Schh3s & a Sch1) dogs living together without issues....loose, in the house (when I am home) - only issue I have had was a mother/daughter feud that started when they were in heat at the same time....what is most important is that the dog will settle in the house and is not overly dominant....I'd suggest meeting the dog wiht your dog (both leashed) in a neutral place, and making a very casual meeting, and seeing if they are friendly, neutral or antagonistic to each other...the wash out dog may be a wonderful candidate for OB and agility or tracking....find out how he was trained - if alot of compulsion was used (since he is "too soft") ...he may be totally grateful for a new home, and new trainer and make a fantastic companion!

Lee


----------

